
Loftium Unwittingly Forms General Partnerships with Homebuyers - Tortoise
https://medium.com/@jleahy/yesterday-the-new-york-times-trumpeted-a-new-internet-company-loftium-and-its-interesting-new-1754b6cdfed
======
DrScump
What happens if local regulators ban or limit AirBnB use of that property?

~~~
greenyoda
Also, what's are the tax consequences of getting income from a partnership?
Would the partners need to get a tax ID number for that entity, fill out
corporate tax forms, etc.?

